# Cigars at Sheetz



## djturnz (Dec 28, 2014)

Sheetz is a local gas station, convenience store chain. I saw they have full sized cigars, sealed in a package with a mini Boveda type pack. I saw Romeo Julieta, Punch, CAO and ACID.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Not bad in a pinch. I'd be a bit suspect of how well things are stored though them using boveda to maintain things is a positive. The Circle K down here carries Acids as well. I'd love to see the faces on the highschool kids when they gut the cigar and realize they aren't short filler blunt cigars lol.


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Ive picked up some acid blondies like that. they were great smokes for the 45 min ride home when I was at the other job. They also had kuba kubas but I never grabbed them from there because I didn't have enough time to burn one. Another gas station here in town has punchs like that there in a sealed pack no humidity device I don't think but there not bad. Had em once or twice


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd smoke one on the road.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've got a Citgo about a mile away that has a full walk in humidor with a pretty decent selection. Fuente, Padron, RP, CAO, etc.


----------



## dcmain (Sep 25, 2014)

B-daddy said:


> I've got a Citgo about a mile away that has a full walk in humidor with a pretty decent selection. Fuente, Padron, RP, CAO, etc.


I've got to move to Virginia...


----------



## wabashcr (Nov 26, 2014)

I would imagine we'll see more of the Acids and maybe Javas in gas stations soon. Pretty sure Swisher said they were going to take advantage of their existing sales channels when they bought Drew Estate.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

djturnz said:


> Sheetz is a local gas station, convenience store chain. I saw they have full sized cigars, sealed in a package with a mini Boveda type pack. I saw Romeo Julieta, Punch, CAO and ACID.


So you only saw, did not buy? Probably the store franchisee put the packets together. If they were well taken care of, straight out of the box and into the package, and with a Boveda, they may be a nice little opportunity for folks looking for a nice smoke when a B&M is too far, closed, or inconvenient. If you buy, let us know if they taste like "Sheetz"...


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

wabashcr said:


> I would imagine we'll see more of the Acids and maybe Javas in gas stations soon. Pretty sure Swisher said they were going to take advantage of their existing sales channels when they bought Drew Estate.


Did I just read that right? when did that happen? I wonder if that will be a good thing or a bad thing... I mean I really dig acids I really do.. there solely responsible for my cigar addiction! I bought an acid wafe once and it was all over after that! I really hope swisher keeps it the cool lil thing acid stands for


----------



## djturnz (Dec 28, 2014)

I bought the ACID. I have not smoked it yet. And these aren't something the owner made. They are in factory sealed pouches. The only reason I know the packet is in there is because the acid pouch is half clear. The others are not.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

455 Punch said:


> So you only saw, did not buy? Probably the store franchisee put the packets together. If they were well taken care of, straight out of the box and into the package, and with a Boveda, they may be a nice little opportunity for folks looking for a nice smoke when a B&M is too far, closed, or inconvenient. If you buy, let us know if they taste like "Sheetz"...


They're called G-Fresh from DE. I've seen them before, never picked them up, but they are packaged at Drew Estate by my understanding.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Many B&Ms now sell these packs as well, since they are sealed in there with the Boveda they are fine. Not any cigar I would smoke but if you enjoy those brands go for it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> *They're called G-Fresh from DE.* I've seen them before, never picked them up, but they are packaged at Drew Estate by my understanding.


This is the first image I got when I googled "g fresh"


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> This is the first image I got when I googled "g fresh"


That's their spokesman I believe :tongue:


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

dcmain said:


> I've got to move to Virginia...


Yeah, I hear ya. That's probably illegal in NY and MA, you know...for the children...


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

dcmain said:


> I've got to move to Virginia...


I'm proud to say the American Lung Association does not approve of Virginia. It seems most of their criteria is directed toward cigarettes, but proud nonetheless.

*[url]http://www.wjla.com/articles/2015/01/virginia-gets-failing-grade-for-tobacco-control-from-american-lung-association-110753.html*[/URL]


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

I like Sheets coffee.......okay, a donut too ..


----------



## djturnz (Dec 28, 2014)

I bought a Romeo y Julieta Robusto 1875 (50x5) this morning at Sheetz. It was 5.60.


----------

